# Shows That Lost Your Attention



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Another thread got me thinking. What show has lost your attention. Something that you used to watch religiously, but that became repetitive, boring, confusing or just plain stupid to the point where you quit watching. Sometimes this kind of thing happens when a show "jumps the shark", so to speak. 

For me, it was "House". It just became the same old thing. A crazy disease, House is a jerk to everyone, then they save the patient. Great. Yeah, there was a little more to it than that, but it got old for me.

CSI has also waned in my opinion. I'll still watch it sometimes when I'm on the elliptical, but I don't necessarily bother to watch it in HD (which I will for my favorite shows). I guess it doesn't help that my wife isn't interested either. 

I'm sure this also happens to shows that have just been on for too long (maybe that's what happened with me and CSI). 

Anyway -- thoughts?!?!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I still like CSI, but I don't watch it like I use to... same with Law & Order. They have both been on what seems like forever. It may be that David Caruso has stood sideways and taken his sunglasses off a few too many times. :huh:

Fringe... I was immediately attracted to it after the first show. Thought it was going to be the hottest thing going, but I quickly lost interest. It just turned ridiculous to me for some reason.

Survivor... I hate that show. I really liked the first two seasons... but then it started fading on me and has gotten to the point that I just can't stand it. I get sick of the lying and back stabbing that goes on. Same thing with Big Brother.

Funny... I actually enjoy House, but I did not start watching it from the beginning. I do not drool over it by any means... but I do record it and watch it when I have the chance to do so.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

24 - Watched first two seasons then when I went from Dish Network to OTA I found it way to hard to keep up without a DVR, then just never got back into it.


----------



## blued888 (Jan 30, 2009)

Heroes definitely comes to mind. Season 1 was great but the succeeding ones were... meh!


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

24 got bad the last couple of season but this season it's got my attention again. So far. 

Heroes. Great example. First season was interesting but now everything is so 'deep' and 'dramatic' and 'mysterious'.


Heroes Script:

A guy walks down the street. A passing myseterious stranger whispers into a cell phone from sidewalk nearby:

"He's walking down the street."

Quick shot of person the other end of cell phone: "No, No he can't be walking down the street!" (music portraits tension)

Back to person on cell phone watching street walking individual.

"Oh, but he is."

Fade out to other characters enduring some equally inane faux tension.
/script

I just couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Lost
Heroes
24

All got tiring after the first season.


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

Wayde said:


> 24 got bad the last couple of season but this season it's got my attention again. So far.
> 
> Heroes. Great example. First season was interesting but now everything is so 'deep' and 'dramatic' and 'mysterious'.
> 
> ...


Perfectly explained. Heroes for me too. Season 1 was amazing. Since then, not so much.


Tim
:drive:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

House is defiantly one of them, My Wife loves ER but its gotten tiresome the last two seasons.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Lost...lost that one long ago.
Heroes 
Law and Order

24 still looks ok for the moment, but that could change very quickly..
Bones..while still good, could be one of those that gets the boot!

The ratio between TV viewing and DVD viewing has increased considerably recently, in favour of DVD viewing..


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

I still like House, but ER lost me several years ago.

I watched Grey's Anatomy the first season and that lost me quickly after that.


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

For me this year it has been House and Lost. Lost was great for me and my wife the first couple of seasons but it seems too confusing for us to follow right now.

A show my wife has given up on is 'Smallville'. I still really like watching it but she has really started hating it since the life of a super hero basically sucks!

Even though 24 had a bad couple of seasons, I can't stop watching it! Jack hasn't killed enough people yet this season, but I still have faith that he will!

Jeff Aguilar


----------

